# Harbor Freight Spray Guns



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Need a little advice guys. I've been reading here all the good reviews about the harbor freight guns and the hvlp system. First, I am definitely a noob when it comes to spraying any type of finish. 

Here's what I'm after. I have been doing more and more trim jobs over the last year and I'm looking for a better way to finish. Currently, I use nothing more than a roller and brush. Very time consuming with a so-so finish. 

Some work is paint grade and some is stain grade. I need to be flexible. In the future, I see myself switching to a spray lacquer on the stain grade. I wouldn't mind spraying stain either. Obviously the paint grade will just be a quality latex. 

My first thought led to the two guns spray kit. Has good reviews and a larger diameter nozzle so I think it should spray latex. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-automotive-hvlp-spray-gun-kit-94572.html

Then, I read about the hvlp spray system. It also gets good reviews. It will apparently spray latex great. Not sure about everything else. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html

Gun 47016 gets good reviews as well. It is supposed to be a knock off of a Binks #7.

I really have no clue about spraying finishes at all. I'm open to any and all advice. Will any of the above work well for all or should I get the 2 gun kit and the system. 

Also, for you guys that own these, how much did you pay with sales and coupons. Looking for the lowest price.

I just spend so much time painting painting trim. The finish is okay. I'm sure it would be so much better sprayed. 

Thanks,
Lucas


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I read on another forum to purchase the 66222 over the 47016. Basically the same gun, but the 66222 is almost all metal while the 47016 has a lot of plastic.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I have one of the HF spray guns (not the ones you've shown) and I've been pleased with it for what I've used it on. I painted some unfinished chairs we bought for our kitchen and was well pleased with the finish. You will have to thin whatever paint or finish you'll be using. I was going to use it when re-staining my house but the pro's at the paint store and others didn't recommend it. They said I would get over-laps and the results would not be satisfactory so I ended up using a roller, as usual.I'm not a pro but that's just my experience with the HF product. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Because of the bad internet I have, I am not able to open the links you have so I don't know which guns you mention. I do use nothing but harbor freight sprayers. In my opinion the guns are cheap enough that you should purchase a different gun for paint and another for clear finishes. You can take the guns apart and clean them but it seems like there is always a speck of paint that stays in the gun and comes out with the clear coating. I have a gun for sanding sealer and another for clear topcoat, a gun for paint and another for stain. As far as latex paint, the only luck I've had spraying it is with either an airless or with a pressure pot with a conventional sprayer. The airless works better for open spaces but the pressure pot works better when more control is needed in tighter areas. Generally you have to thin latex paint so much to get it to spray it goes on thin as water where these pressurized sprayers you don't have to thin the paint very much. I don't personally care for the hvlp spayers. I prefer a siphon gun. The harbor freight guns I use are 97855. As far as the 47016 sprayer, I have one and the only plastic on it is the cup. I use this sprayer for catalyzed automotive finishes where because of the expense I need to use every drop because whatever is left in the cup is disposed of. The biggest thing I have against the 47016 is the lid on the cup. It screws on like a mason jar and the paint allways seems to get the threads and glues the lid on. As far as comparing the 97855 siphon sprayer with the 47016 the 97855 puts out more volumn than the 47016 hvlp sprayer. The last 97855 sprayer I bought was about 6 weeks ago and with a 20% off coupon I think I paid about $16.00 for the gun.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

what compressor do you have or are planning on?









 







.


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

My compressor is just a 400$ craftsman. I'll try to get in the shop later to get its Cfm rating. It's nothing too fancy. 

I wondered if I would have enough compressor. If I have to stop every now and again to let it catch up, that's fine.

I checked out the 98755. It has the same tip size as the bigger gun in the 2 gun kit. 

Thanks, 
Lucas


----------

